# Για το 2023



## nickel (Jan 1, 2023)

Ξέρετε τώρα: θα ανταλλάξουμε τις συνηθισμένες ευχές, πάνω απ’ όλα για υγεία και οικονομική ασφάλεια, για σχέσεις αγαπητικές, ευχές για πράγματα που, όταν τα θέλουμε πάρα πολύ, τότε, λέει, ολόκληρο το Σύμπαν θα συνωμοτήσει για να τα αποκτήσουμε — όχι, μωρέ Κοέλιο! πιο ορθολογικό είναι το «Συν Αθηνά και χείρα κίνει». Φέτος, δίπλα σ’ αυτές τις πιο ατομικές και ατομικιστικές ευχές, η ευχή «Και επί γης ειρήνη» είναι εντελώς καίρια.

Ο Πούτιν και η συμμορία του έντυσαν την εισβολή τους στην Ουκρανία με ένα αφήγημα (και στη συνέχεια με μια εντελώς αποτυχημένη προσπάθεια υλοποίησής του) που ήθελε ολόκληρη την Ουκρανία σκλαβωμένη στην αρκούδα. Κάθε άλλη πιο συμβιβαστική πρόταση για τις ανατολικές επαρχίες ακούγεται τώρα σαν παγίδα που ούτε η Ουκρανία ούτε οι δυτικοί σύμμαχοι μπορούν να δεχτούν. «Δώστε μας τώρα αυτά και γι’ αργότερα βλέπουμε».

Δεν ξέρω ποια είναι η ιδανική λύση και δεν θα ήθελα να καταθέσω τη λύση που θα άρεσε σε μένα. Όμως, από τη στιγμή που μια σειρά λάθη (για τα οποία ο καθένας έχει τη δική του ζυγαριά) οδήγησαν στο σημερινό χάλι, σε μια κατάσταση που κάθε μέρα μεγαλώνει το lose-lose, η ευχή είναι να τελειώσει γρήγορα ο πόλεμος που καταστρέφει ζωές και περιουσίες και αισθήματα ασφάλειας. Ένας πανηλίθιος πόλεμος. Ένα τεράστιο έγκλημα.

Και, όπως πάντα, δεν θα φτάνουν οι ευχές. Θα χρειάζεται σκέψη, προσπάθεια, λογική, πείσμα, κόπος, εμμονή σε αρχές, αλληλεγγύη, ζωγράφισμα του μέλλοντος που μας αξίζει. Ας γεμίσουμε το 2023 με αυτά.

Η κάρτα που έστειλα σε φίλους


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 1, 2023)

Μακάρι το 2023 να φέρει σε όλους μας (εκτός από τον Πούτιν) τα καλύτερα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 1, 2023)

Εύχομαι σε όλες και όλους μια πραγματικά καλή χρονιά. Καλύτερη από κάθε προηγούμενη, χειρότερη από την επόμενη.


----------



## cougr (Jan 2, 2023)

Καλή Χρονιά σε όλες και όλους! Εύχομαι το 2023 να μας επιφυλάσσει όμορφες, χαρούμενες και θετικές εκπλήξεις σε προσωπικό και παγκόσμιο επίπεδο.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jan 2, 2023)

cougr said:


> Καλή Χρονιά σε όλες και όλους! Εύχομαι το 2023 να μας επιφυλάσσει όμορφες, χαρούμενες και θετικές εκπλήξεις σε προσωπικό και παγκόσμιο επίπεδο.


Θα εξέφραζα την ελπίδα μου το 2023 να μας φέρει όσο γίνεται _λιγότερες _εκπλήξεις, μιας και οι περισσότερες μοιάζουν δυσάρεστες… Αλλά εσύ τα είπες καλύτερα.

Καλή χρονιά!


----------



## SBE (Jan 3, 2023)

Καλή χρονιά και για όποιον μπήκε στον κόπο να πάρει αποφάσεις για τον εαυτό του για τη νέα χρονιά, καλή επιτυχία (γιατί όπως λένε, ξεκινάμε πάντα δυναμικά και μέχρι το Φεβρουάριο έχουμε επιστρέψει στα παλιά).


----------



## Zazula (Jan 4, 2023)

Χρόνια πολλά, καλή χρονιά — κι ό,τι καθείς ποθεί.


----------

